# 2011 Roubaix Expert first glance



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

My LBS finally has one in stock to check out in the black color. The black is two tone, matte and gloss. Could'nt see carbon weave on the frame but the lighting wasn't great. The internal routing was ok but I wonder about cable slap inside the top tube as the salesperson says their is no channel for the cable. Their is a grommett at the entry and exit point for the cable on the top tube that is held on by a torx screw. I would have to paint the screw black to match the frame instead of its silver color. The rear zertz on the seat stays are bolted on. I thought that might only be the case on the S-works Roubaix but it has trickeled down to the expert SL3. Heft test says 17-18 lbs. in a 54. Of course that is only a WAG!


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> The internal routing was ok but I wonder about cable slap inside the top tube as the salesperson says their is no channel for the cable.


There is so much tension on that cable I wouldn't be concerned about slap.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AtlantaR6 said:


> There is so much tension on that cable I wouldn't be concerned about slap.


Isn't that dependent on the gear you're in?  

Beyond that, I've read of assorted cable problems on other manufacturers bikes of similar design, so I'm not anxious to play guinea pig in this instance.


----------



## ncn (Oct 21, 2010)

I've had one for about three weeks (the blue/white 56) and haven't had any problems. But I am in the process of replacing the stock wheels with another set I've had around and Conti 4000's. The stock, while good, is a tiny bit heavier feeling ... plus I'm a borderline Clydesdale so my other wheels are stronger (and King's).


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Isn't that dependent on the gear you're in?
> 
> Beyond that, I've read of assorted cable problems on other manufacturers bikes of similar design, so I'm not anxious to play guinea pig in this instance.


The brake cable runs in the top tube. It keeps enough tension to avoid rattling. The downtube has been redesigned with an offset to keep cable runs straight and the framesets are supplied with sheathing for the gear cables - no rattles detected ....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cyclequip said:


> The brake cable runs in the top tube. It keeps enough tension to avoid rattling. The downtube has been redesigned with an offset to keep cable runs straight and the framesets are supplied with sheathing for the gear cables - no rattles detected ....


I was referring to the der. cable routing, thus the use of the word, gear.  

Regarding the other info you've provided, I'll say it all sounds good 'on paper' so guarded optimism may be in order. But if the history (of other manufacturers attempts) is any indicator, there _will_ be problems.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> I was referring to the der. cable routing, thus the use of the word, gear.
> 
> Regarding the other info you've provided, I'll say it all sounds good 'on paper' so guarded optimism may be in order. But if the history (of other manufacturers attempts) is any indicator, there _will_ be problems.


Can you expound on that some? I would like to know what kinds of problems have cropped up before with internal cable routing. Are there any particular bikes with such history? links?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BluesDawg said:


> Can you expound on that some? I would like to know what kinds of problems have cropped up before with internal cable routing. Are there any particular bikes with such history? links?


The primary brand I had in mind was Trek; specifically the new Madones. I'm probably going back about a year, but if you do some searches in their forum you should get some hits. At that time there were issues with brake cable routing/ replacing. 

IIRC there have been some changes made to their initial design, so the more current versions may fare better, but I don't know that for certain.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*ncn*

How do you rate the ride experience so far?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dougrocky123 said:


> How do you rate the ride experience so far?


Ride experience?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Yes, Ride experience*

ncn says he has a 2011Roubaix Expert. I wanted his take on what he likes or dislikes about the bike so far.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dougrocky123 said:


> ncn says he has a 2011Roubaix Expert. I wanted his take on what he likes or dislikes about the bike so far.


Gotcha. Didn't catch the ncn and thought you were asking me, but since I ride a Tarmac, I'd have been of NO help.


----------



## ncn (Oct 21, 2010)

My ride experience? Well, if you really must know ... cold. 

OK, I've come from a pretty decent Shimano 600 equipped down-tuber shifting metal to plastic largely because over the years I've been slowly vibrated to death so as to get some pretty nasty wrist and elbow pain. The vibration is now largely gone with the Roubaix as well as most of the nasty rattling impacts. 

Even though the wheelbase is about the same the handling is somewhat different. Can a bike be a bit squirrelly and yet more stable at speed at the same time? This one can. Maybe because I'm just not used to the about 3/4 pounds difference in the wheels. The bike also presents somewhat more area to crosswinds than did the steel tubes.

I got a solid fit setup from the LBS (shorter stem) and a good cleat fitting which opened up the bike somewhat more. This thing reacts so well to power that if your fit is off it's like you're on an entirely different bike. Dialed in ... you feel like you can go forever.

By the way, also got some s-works shoes to replace the old sidi;s at the same time. Great shoe.

Like I said above, I'm refitting the wheels with my older cxp33/king's with conti 4000 25c's. So far they seem to up the ante over the stock wheels, but it could just be the conti's. They don't increase the downhill speed any but the rollout is significantly longer.
Oh, and about 4 oz lighter, too.

This is going to be a fine ride. Right now I'm at about 200 lbs and 62 yrs ...so the bike is just what the doctor ordered after 50-some years of steel and reaching down to shift (I still miss friction a little) ... I still try to do that occasionally.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Forgot*

I forgot to mention that their is a rubber grommett on the seat tube and the down tube near the cage mounts. Salesperson didn't know what they were but my guess is that it might be for running wires for Shimanos electronic group. Or maybe for fishing cables through the frame


----------

